# Novo software Arduino para estações Auriol H13726A e clones



## Werk_AG (10 Abr 2013 às 00:10)

Sensores de Temperatura e Humidade extra para a Auriol H13726A

Um dos problemas frequêntemente apontados às estações Auriol H13726A e clones, refere-se à fiabilidade dos dados dos sensores de temperatura e humidade, pelo facto de não estarem instalados num Radiation Shield.

Alguns utilizadores têm procurado contornar este incoveniente, retirando os sensores do modulo anemómetro/transmissor, colocando-os num RS. Esta abordagem para além de requerer a desmontagem de componentes sensíveis, implica sempre o risco de não 	se conseguir voltar a garantir a estanquecidade do modulo anemómetro/transmissor.

Por estas e outras razões, decidi enveredar por uma outra abordagem ao problema.

Usar igualmente um RS, mas com um novo sensor de temperatura e humidade, cujos dados são lidos e transmitidos via RF, utilizando um segundo Arduino e um modulo transmissor RF.

No meu caso optei pelo sensor DHT22, com prestações iguais ou superiores aos utilizados em muitas estações de marcas reconhecidas.

Tendo por base partes do codigo Arduino já existente para as estações Auriol, este novo software que pode ser usado em sistemas já construidos sem qualquer modificação, foi desenhado para permitir ao receptor existente, para além de receber os dados originais da estação, receber ainda, dados de 4 sensores extra (Temperatura, Humidade, etc, etc). Este software é ainda compativel com o WSDL e Cumulus.

*Disponível para download aqui: MeteoCercal CDV - Tools for Auriol H13726A / Ventus Weather Stations, and clones*

Em breve será tambem disponibilizado publicamente uma versão Beta do software Arduino para o emissor. Este conjunto hardware / software foi desenhado para recolher, processar e enviar dados de 4 sensores extra: Temperatura e Humidade, Luminosidade e Indíce UV.

Caso exista interesse, procurarei disponibilizar junto com o software, dados sobre os sensores usados, esquemas etc, etc

Cumprimentos e obrigado a todos que contribuiram para a base deste trabalho, sem o qual não teria sido possível.


----------



## hvalentim (10 Abr 2013 às 17:43)

*Sensor UV com Arduino*

"Indice UV com um Arduino."

Isso parece-me extraordinariamente interessante. Era de facto útil disponibilizar documentação sobre o "como" (que modelo de sensor, que Arduino, como ligá-os, como alimentá-los...) 

BTW, parabéns pela programação. Isso é todo um projecto de "construa a sua própria estação".


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Abr 2013 às 19:52)

É minha intenção publicar todo o projecto assim que estiver totalmente funcional. De momento o Arduino emissor já fornece os dados de Temperatura / Humidade que disponibilizo na página da estação.
O modulo sensor UV que pretendo usar é o UVM-30A UV

Operating voltage: DC 3-5V
Output voltage: DC 0-1V
Test accuracy: 1 UV INDEX
Operating Current: typ 0.06mA maximum value of 0.1mA
Response wavelength: 200nm-370nm
Job stability: -20 C~85 C
1. Designed specifically for the needs of high reliability and precision of measuring UV Index (UVI) occasion;
2. Suitable for measuring the total amount of sunlight UV intensity;
3. Control the grading standards of the World Health Organizaion UV Index;
4. Detection UV wavelength: 200-370nm;

Já está encomendado mas ainda não o tenho em minha posse.
O Arduino ao qual iram estar ligados todos os sensores, e tambem o modulo emissor RF é um Arduino Nano.
Quanto à alimentação, numa primeira fase será a partir de uma alimentação de 12V (baixada para 9V por regulador 7809, antes de entrar no Arduino) que tenho disponivel bem perto do local da instalação. Numa segunda fase gostaria de tentar a alimentação de todo o conjunto a partir de um pequeno painel solar e uma baterial. O RS construido é activo, dispõe de uma pequena ventoinha, controlada via um MOSFET pelo Arduino, que dependendo do que melhores resultados obtiver, pode estar sempre ligada ou ligar apenas a partir de determinada temperatura ( o meu local de instalação é muito ventoso, especialmente nos meses quentes), ou outras condições que se pretendam definir no software.

Não será propriamente um projecto de construa a sua estação, no entanto da estação original, são obtidos apenas os dados do vento (vel. e dir.) e precipitação, já que a pressão atm, tambem é já obtida no Arduino receptor.

Com o sensor de luminosidade, que devolve valores em LUX, vou tentar algo parecido com o que é feito nas estações FO, uma aproximação grosseira e pouco real a valores W/m2.

Dificil vai ser utilizar os dados obtidos no Cumulus... o Steve (autor) parece preferir uma abordagem diferente daquela que lhe apresentei. Certamente mais poderosa, mas muito mais dificil de implementar se é que alguma vez será implementada, dado que são muito poucos os que utilizam sistemas Home Made.
Esta a razão porque acabei por fazer o software do receptor tambem compatível com o WSDL, pois encontrei maior abertura da parte do autor. No entanto o WSDL, não suporta dados de Radiação Solar.

Obrigado pelo interesse no projecto.


----------



## Lousano (10 Abr 2013 às 22:23)

Muito bem.

Qualquer dias teremos uma estação meteorológica com montagem e software Tuga.


----------



## hvalentim (10 Abr 2013 às 23:18)

Werk_AG disse:


> O modulo sensor UV é o UVM-30A UV
> 2. Suitable for measuring the total amount of sunlight UV intensity;
> 4. Detection UV wavelength: 200-370nm;



Não conhecia. As características descritas pelo fabricante, no entanto, não parecem redigidas de modo suficientemente claro para eliminar as dúvidas de alguém contaminado como eu pela experiência recente do alegado "Índice UVI" prometido pela Fine Offset 3081.

Designadamente as partes 2 e 4 causam-me inquietação. É certo que a OMS admite como método "to use a broadband detector that has been calibrated and programmed to give the UVI directly" mas será que este sensor tem uma resposta espectral capaz de discriminar e medir finamente a indução do eritrema solar segundo o tal ISO 17166:1999/CIE
S 007/E-1998? 

*Se * (hipótese pessimista) - até porque o ponto 3 fala explicitamente em "Control the *grading standards*(!?) of the World Health Organizaion UV Index" - o sensor se limita a devolver um valor para a intensidade da radiação total entre os 200 e os 370nm não temos um UVI "como deve ser". 

Palpita-me ainda que para poder funcionar melhor esse sensor beneficiaria adicionalmente de ver aplicado qualquer tipo de filtro.(**) 

O preço é muito atractivo. Aguardo com expectativa a sua experiência. Se funcionar bem também quero um 

Curiosamente encontram-se estudos - por ex. este feito nos Açores  e também outro espanhol de que agora não me ocorre o URL - em que se demonstra que sabendo os valores da coluna de ozono, do UV previsto em condições de céu limpo e da irradiação global se consegue estimar com uma precisão bastante aceitável o valor UVI num dado instante.


(*) Da Wikipédia:


> It cannot be simply related to the irradiance (measured in W/m2) because the UV of concern occupies a spectrum of wavelength from 295 to 325 nm (...) Skin damage, however, is related to wavelength, the shorter wavelengths being much more significant. *The UV power spectrum (strictly expressed in watts per square metre per nanometre of wavelength) is therefore weighted according to a weighting curve known as the McKinlay-Diffey erythemal action spectrum, and the result integrated over the whole spectrum*. (...)
> To illustrate the weighting principle, the incident power density in midday sun is typically 0.6 mW/(nm m2) at 295 nm, 74 mW/(nm m2) at 305 nm and 478 mW/(nm m2) at 325 nm. (Note the huge absorption that has already taken place in the atmosphere at short wavelengths.) The weighting factors applied to these figures are 1.0, 0.22, and 0.03 respectively. (Also note the huge increase in damage caused by the shorter wavelength, e.g., 305 nm is 22% as damaging as 295 nm, and 325 nm is 3% as damaging as 295 nm.) Integration of these values using all the intermediate weighting values over the spectral range of 305 nm to 325 nm produces a figure of 264, which is then divided by 25 to give a UV Index of 10.6.


Veja-se ainda (a propósito da previsão): How UV Index is Calculated

(**)Veja-se por exemplo este modelo e esta brochura:



> "spectral responses are carefully adapted to
> the respective measurement application. They are
> generated by sequences of colored glass layers
> and fluorescent phosphors, followed by a
> matching semiconductor photon detector."


----------



## hvalentim (11 Abr 2013 às 10:33)

> Com o sensor de luminosidade, que devolve valores em LUX, vou tentar algo parecido com o que é feito nas estações FO, uma aproximação grosseira e pouco real a valores W/m2.


Surpreendentemente até não funciona assim tão mal. Tem uma certa distorção quando o Sol está mais baixo mas globalmente está bastante próximo da realidade. Digo isto porque tenho "aferido" (ou pelo menos "comparado") o resultado com a efectiva produção/comportamento dos meus painéis fotovoltaicos, ajustada para a hora, inclinação e temperatura etc c/ o PVSyst. A impressão que me no entanto é que por vezes o factor LuxToWM2 = 0.0079 subestima a radiação. 

Da mesma maneira um "Ryan-Stolzenbach atmospheric transmission factor" (aplicado no Cumulus) de 0.8 (valor por defeito) não se tem adequado ao nosso tempo corrente. Os valores da radiação têm chegado consistentemente acima do máximo teórico previsto. 

De início pensei que era erro do LuxToWM2 mas depois fui comparar com as leituras do sensor da Davis do meteomoita e fazer contas aos picos de produção dos meus painéis solares e cheguei à conclusão de que não. Para calcular as horas de Sol, acabei por elevar o Trans Factor para 0.9 e baixar o Sun Treshold para 70%. Infelizmente não temos tido dias capazes de me levar a concluir se o resultado é satisfatório.



> Dificil vai ser utilizar os dados obtidos no Cumulus... o Steve (autor) parece preferir uma abordagem diferente daquela que lhe apresentei. Certamente mais poderosa, mas muito mais dificil de implementar se é que alguma vez será implementada, dado que são muito poucos os que utilizam sistemas Home Made.



Há ainda um software que tenho debaixo de olho: o Weex. Parece ter um certo dinamismo e abertura por concepção/desenho. Por outro lado o Cumulus tem um aspecto que me está a aborrecer um bocado que é uma certa dificuldade em permitir a correcção de _spikes _disparatados (a que o processo de leitura dos dados a partir das FO é um bocado dado), que implica muita edição manual porque o programa vai comparando e registando os "máximos" sem reprocessar retroactivamente os dados em caso de necessidade, o que é bom em termos de performance mas tem as suas inconveniências. Bom era guardar tudo numa base de dados directamente.


----------



## hvalentim (11 Abr 2013 às 11:26)

Lousano disse:


> Muito bem.
> 
> Qualquer dias teremos uma estação meteorológica com montagem e software Tuga.



Fazia todo o sentido haver a oferta de uma espécie de "kit modular" para uma "Estação Meteorológica Arduino" em que o utilizador escolhia o material (tipos de sensor, escudos de radiação, módulos de emissão e recepção, forma de alimentação - bateria ou célula solar...) e depois montava. Lá isso fazia.

Pode ser que o Werk_AG aproveite a "oportunidade de negócio" 

PS: Temos aqui outro precedente inspirador: http://www.uc4fun.com/oclock/oclock_hw


----------



## *Dave* (11 Abr 2013 às 18:25)

Se alguém investir... eu faço .

Se alguém quiser comprar, acima de 10 unidades já vale a pena fazer....

Nada de especial.


----------



## Lousano (11 Abr 2013 às 22:55)

*Dave* disse:


> Se alguém investir... eu faço .
> 
> Se alguém quiser comprar, acima de 10 unidades já vale a pena fazer....
> 
> Nada de especial.



Não tens de pensar dessa forma.

Basta comprovares que o consegues e que irás resolver qualquer problema que possa surgir e tens sucesso garantido.

Mas o grande problema é que terá de garantir o material... não sendo ele desenvolvido por ti, poderás ter grandes dissabores e desprestígio que te levará um projecto rapidamente ao charco.

Tem de se avaliar bem o terreno onde se pisa.


----------



## Werk_AG (12 Abr 2013 às 01:00)

Caro hvalentim
Em primeiro lugar, obrigado pela excelente informação que publicou sobre Indice UV e pelos exemplos de sensores UV comerciais. Informação importante que vou tentar usar.

Quanto ao sensor que vou usar, é obvio que não estou à espera que esteja à altura dos apresentados, e duvido mesmo que output dele tenha em conta todas aquelas ponderações em função do comprimento de onda. Basicamente o sensor devolve um sinal entre 0 e 1 V, que teoricamente corresponderá linearmente a uma escala de 0 a 11 (ou 11+).
Creio que nestas coisas de estações amadoras, por mais isto ou aquilo existem sempre alguns factores de erro. Neste caso penso até que o maior deles pode advir principalmente de uma montagem ineficiente no que toca á correcta exposição do sensor à luz solar.

Obrigado pela dica do Weewx, vou dar uma olhada, pois não conhecia.



> Pode ser que o Werk_AG aproveite a "oportunidade de negócio"



Fica aqui já o esclarecimento geral que não tenho qualquer objectivo comercial com este projecto. Grande parte do quase nada que sei, obtenho-o pelo facto de muita gente partilhar na internet, o que faz e o que sabe.
Sou adepto, quase refenho do Open Source, do qual muito tenho benefíciado, pelo que quando posso tento apenas retribuir à comunidade (seja ela qual for) alguns dos frutos que ela memso me ajudou a cultivar.

Vou deixar aqui algumas fotos do que já está feito:


Versão 1 do receptor RF com sensor de pressão atmosférica BMP085







Versão 2 do receptor RF agora já com display LCD






Pormenor da informação no display






RS caseiro e modulo emissor antes da montagem (a caixa pequena será para electronica do sensor de luminosidade e UV)






Pormenor do emissor RF (o transistor no topo superior direito é o MOSFET para controlo da ventoinha do RS). O componente "embrulhado" é um Arduino nano - sistema ainda não acabado, nota-se! 




​


----------



## hvalentim (12 Abr 2013 às 10:28)

> Vou deixar aqui algumas fotos do que já está feito:



Parece um excelente trabalho. A antena emissora externa e orientável é bem melhor do que os pedaços de fio usados na maioria das estações. Por outro lado o Bosch BMP085 é coisa de modo a inspirar confiança.

A parte que não parece tão fácil resolver/encontrar partes em "regime lego" é de facto a questão do anemómetro, de onde o aproveitamento da Auriol, certo?

Por acaso também tenho por aí um que ainda funciona (o anemómetro, os sensores de humidade e temperatura devolvem valores sem nexo - tipo 30 graus negativos). Mas o que me pode interessar, para além do processo e da _bricolage_, é sobretudo a possibilidade de poder desenvolver a custo razoável qualquer solução para medir os UV e ou a radiação.


----------



## hvalentim (12 Abr 2013 às 10:37)

*Dave* disse:


> Se alguém investir... eu faço .
> Se alguém quiser comprar, acima de 10 unidades já vale a pena fazer....



Sem prejuízo de haver um ou dois kits-modelo com componentes pré-escolhidos, a beleza seria ter um catálogo especializado com diversos modelos de sensores e materiais alternativos para os diversos fins de forma a cada qual escolher exactamente as partes que lhe interessassem ("componha a sua própria estação à medida do seu orçamento").

É claro que existe aqui um risco e um desafio difíceis de superar em pequena escala que é a questão da garantia, sendo preciso pensar que ao fornecer a estação "em pedaços" existe uma probabilidade de uma fatia apreciável dos compradores fazer asneira na sua montagem e vir depois imputar isso ao vendedor.

À partida era um projecto mais fácil de conseguir integrado numa loja de produtos electrónicos já existente. Por outro lado, fazer isso apenas para o mercado doméstico não me parece que possa compensar o esforço.


----------



## Werk_AG (13 Abr 2013 às 00:49)

hvalentim disse:


> Parece um excelente trabalho. A antena emissora externa e orientável é bem melhor do que os pedaços de fio usados na maioria das estações. Por outro lado o Bosch BMP085 é coisa de modo a inspirar confiança.



O que me pode levar a abrir o modulo anemometro / transmissor da Auriol é precisamente substituir a antena original, por uma destas antenas, ou melhor ainda por uma de 1/4 comprimento de onda.
Esse sensor da Bosh é praticamente o que é usado em quase todos os sistemas Home Made de que tenho conhecimento, pela sua fiabilidade. Dê uma olhadinha nos datasheet e acho que o convence :-)  



hvalentim disse:


> A parte que não parece tão fácil resolver/encontrar partes em "regime lego" é de facto a questão do anemómetro, de onde o aproveitamento da Auriol, certo?



Absolutamente certo. A questão do anemometro e do pluviometro. Aí a Auriol nem é má de todo. E parece-me ser fácil obter anemómetros de substituição, pois alguns tipos de estações minimalistas utilizam anemómetros que me parecem pelas imagens que vi, em tudo iguais.



hvalentim disse:


> Por acaso também tenho por aí um que ainda funciona (o anemómetro, os sensores de humidade e temperatura devolvem valores sem nexo - tipo 30 graus negativos). Mas o que me pode interessar, para além do processo e da _bricolage_, é sobretudo a possibilidade de poder desenvolver a custo razoável qualquer solução para medir os UV e ou a radiação.



Hoje estive a fazer uns testes com um sensor UV que fazia parte do projecto original, mas que depois decidi substituir pelo UVM-30A. O que utilizei hoje apresenta a sua maior sensibilidade por volta dos 330nm, mais nos UVB do que nos UVA, no entanto fiquei algo impressionado com os resultados obtidos.
O sensor para poder ser lido no Arduino requer a utilização de um OP pois a sua tensão de saída é na ordem dos miliVolt. Certo é que usando uma escala de amplificação linear (OP com ganho 100), lá pelas 16H00 estava a obter leituras correspondentes a Indice UV 5... o problema que senti, e como previa, é o da orientação do sensor. Amanhã se estiver bom tempo volto à carga.
Deixo-lhe aqui link para a datasheet do sensor Reyax UVI-01 pois acho que assim será mais fácil entender o que estou a tentar dizer.
Uma nota de curiosidade. Esses senhores da Reyax fabricam os famosos sensores de temperatura / humidade Sensirion SHT10, SHT11, SHT15


----------



## Werk_AG (13 Abr 2013 às 01:16)

hvalentim disse:


> É claro que existe aqui um risco e um desafio difíceis de superar em pequena escala que é a questão da garantia, sendo preciso pensar que ao fornecer a estação "em pedaços" existe uma probabilidade de uma fatia apreciável dos compradores fazer asneira na sua montagem e vir depois imputar isso ao vendedor.



Pessoalmente acho que estas construções são mais do interesse de quem gosta destas coisas e tem consciência do que se está a meter, pois tal como disse sempre podem surgir alguns imprevistos, um erro na montagem, uma soldadura mal feita, etc, etc e a tendência é culpar o "vendedor". 

Ficam aqui uns links que podem ser "inspiradores" de ideias:

http://www.practicalarduino.com/projects/weather-station-receiver

http://www.zipfelmaus.com/blog/arduino-weather-shield-schematics-layout-code-everything-you-need/


----------



## hvalentim (17 Abr 2013 às 18:18)

> o problema que senti, e como previa, é o da orientação do sensor.


Hum... tanto quando pude apurar a radiação UV é lida/dada no plano horizontal. Penso que à partida a "orientação" deve ser simplesmente esta (plana). Não? 

Era interessante comparar as leituras no plano horizontal ao longo do dia.

Agradeço o link para o sensor alternativo. Neste momento prefiro esperar pelos seus resultados.


----------



## hvalentim (17 Abr 2013 às 18:51)

A propósito de links para projectos inspiradores.

Raspberry Pi reading WH1081 weather sensors using an RFM01 and RFM12b​
O Raspberry Pi não é tão flexível como o Arduino em termos de admitir a ligação/encaixe e controlo de outros dispositivos, mormente para colocar sensores a emitir no exterior mas tem uma capacidade de processamento muito mais interessante para funcionar como receptor, podendo matar dois coelhos de uma cajadada só: receber o sinal e servir como computador permanentemente ligado para emitir os dados em tempo real para a Internet.

No link que coloco supra o autor explica como usa um Raspberry para descodificar e receber o sinal emitido por uma WH1081 (equivalente creio às PCE). O mesmo sistema/princípio pode ser no entanto usado para a W-8681-Solar com uma adaptação: esta emite na frequência dos 868MHz.

Open source solar spectrum project​
Projecto ideal. Demasiado complexo e dispendioso, usando componentes de grande qualidade. Consiste na utilização de um Arduino para controlar um sistema motorizado capaz de manter permanentemente apontado ao sol um espectrómetro, obtendo valores de radiação directa.

Pesquisei no entanto sem grande sucesso formas e sensores para medir com um Arduino a radiação solar de outra forma que não por estimativa a partir da medida da luz. Encontrei uma explicação de como o fazer com uma célula fotovoltaica(*), o que me parece a forma mais plausível mas sem qualquer colação à ideia de o implementar de modo a enviar os dados via sem fios remotamente usando um Arduino:



> "you will need to measure the cell's output current. If you short out (hook a perfect wire between) the positive and negative terminals of your cell, a current flows through that wire. That is the current that you would like to measure. It varies linearly with the amount of sunlight striking the surface of the cell. "



(*)Measuring Solar Radiation​
Interrogo-me no entanto se não seria possível aplicar o princípio ao uso de uma ou mais destas:

Miniature Solar Cell - BPW34​
Provavelmente não. Mas talvez usando uma célula de maior dimensão. O seguinte projecto constitui a este propósito um precedente: 

Solar Sensor Module Arduino Based​


> An Arduino-based solar sensor module was built (...) The hardware module consists of Arduino UNO board, small solar cell, and a digital potentiometer (load for the solar cell). The potentiometer is controlled by the Arduino through I2C...



Quem se meta nisso, há-de depois ver-se perante a necessidade de coligir, processar e incorporar os dados com um qualquer software. A solução óbvia usando um Raspberry é de certo o Weewx (demo da interface padrão de apresentação dos resultados aqui). Este é programado em Python e mediante a sua arquitectura aberta, admite a concepção de novos serviços para novos sensores. 

Depois, no universo Python, passíveis de entrosamento com o Weewx expandindo este para o fim em vista e para produzir resultados "engraçados" encontrei em particular disponíveis "já feitos" dois "packages" com interesse:

Pysolar​


> Pysolar is a collection of Python libraries for simulating the irradiation of any point on earth by the sun. It includes code for extremely precise ephemeris calculations, and more
> Pysolar has two parts:
> A library that, given a date, time, and and earthly location, calculates the location of the sun
> A library that, given a panel spacing and dimensions, calculates the shading percentage as a function of time for a row of 2-axis tracked panels



ClearFinder​


> Identify clear and cloudy measurements from solar irradiation data.



Tudo considerado a tarefa afigura-se fazível mas complexa q.b.


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Abr 2013 às 01:29)

Toda esta informação que tem publicado tem sido muito util, e na medida do possível tenho procurado seguir alguns dos links e extrair alguma coisa.

De um deles surgiu uma nova possibilidade para o sensor Solar que quiz explorar: fazê-lo a partir de uma celula fotovoltaica. Já foi feito por alguns pelo que pude ver em fóruns internacionais, e os resultados ainda muito embrionários que obti mostram-se promissores.



> In spite of these difficulties, it may still be possible to extract scientifically useful data from solar cells. As with all instrumentation, there are costs and benefits. The benefits of an inexpensive and widely distributed solar monitoring network are significant because of the possibility of enhancing the spatial and temporal coverage of solar radiation at the earth's surface. The dollar costs are small, but there are scientific costs in the form of difficulties and uncertainties in interpreting the data and resource costs in the need for extensive and ongoing calibration programs. The purpose of this project is to explore these costs and determine whether they are outweighed by the potential benefits. It can be said with certainty at the outset that such a network must include reference radiometers against which solar cells can be calibrated. The reference instruments are expensive relative to usual GLOBE instrument costs, but a single reference radiometer can be shared among several schools.



As dificuldades são a calibração, pela falta de equipamento de referência. Durante o dia de hoje tentei fazê-lo por comparação com os dados fornecidos no Wunderground por duas estação não muito distantes da minha localização.
Ainda não tenho uma forma de fazer um log durante alguns dias (questões de tempo), talvez nas proximas folgas consiga alguma coisa.
Surpresa muito boa tem sido o sensor UVI-01, praticamente durante toda a tarde de hoje,  deu resultados muito semelhantes ao das estaçoes que estava a monitorizar. Acabei por incluí-lo (o outro ainda não chegou) neste protótipo de sensor Solar + UV.



*Testes e medições...*








*Sensores e electronica montados num candeiro solar de embutir no solo totalmente desventrado. Excelente estanquecidade*







*Pormenor do Sensor UVI-01 da REYAX*







*Resultado final muito sólido e robusto*





​
Os dados deste sensor serão tambem para enviar via RF pela unidade que referi num tópico anterior.
Entretanto o software do emissor e consequentemente do receptor sofreu algumas modificações. Possivelmente próximas versões do software do receptor só irão correr em Arduino Mega, devido às limitações de memória do UNO. 


Quanto ao Weewx, já dei uma olhada... pelo facto de ser Linux, por agora não poderei usá-lo. Nada contra o Linux, antes pelo contrário, utilizo com alguma frequência e tenho máquinas só com ele, mas a máquina onde está a estação, serve tambem outros fins que implicam ser Windows. Poderia por exemplo correr uma imagem Linux numa Virtual Box... mas nesta máquina não me dá jeito fazê-lo.


----------



## hvalentim (23 Abr 2013 às 00:16)

O candeeiro solar é uma ideia de uma simplicidade brilhante.

De quantos Ohms é o resistor usado?

Entre outras, tenho aqui uma célula de um candeeiro solar que parece dar cerca de 2v em circuito aberto (cerca de 5cm2, seja uns 0.125A, para carregar 1 pilha AA). A que usou é idêntica?

Por outro lado, o autor do artigo que citei anteriormente (Measuring Solar Radiation) parece dar favorecer a ideia de criar condições de forma a fazer a mediação com um voltímetro digital padrão na escala de até 200mA, no entanto fiquei com a ideia (porventura errada) de ter lido algures que o Arduino consegue nativamente discernir/dar leituras de voltagens até 5 volts. Assim, não se podia em alternativa usar múltiplas células em série? Como é que o executou?

Cump.s,


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Abr 2013 às 02:56)

Eu andava com os candeiros solares na mira apenas por causa das caixas serem estanques e resistirem bem ao calor, depois surgiu o seu topico em que se referia a possivel utilização de celulas solares para medir a radiação solar, e no mesmo dia, pela mão de Deus encontrei este candeiro no Lidl.

A celula deste candeiro é suposto carregar duas pilhas AA. Em circuito aberto no dia dos testes medi 4,1V. Como não conhecia as suas caracteristicas fiz várias experiencias com diversas resistencias por forma a determinar com qual obtinha a máxima corrente. O valor que obtive a maxima corrente foi de 100 ohm. Com boa exposição ao sol, apenas pouco mais que 11mA. Achei este valor muito baixo, mas foi o melhor que consegui medir. No entanto com esse valor de R, a tensão que dispunha para injectar no arduino era pouco mais de 1 Volt e qualquer pequena variação na intensidade da luz solar provocava uma enorme queda mas leituras. Assim acabei por ficar com uma de 360 ohm. O que fiz depois, foi atendendo à voltagem lida pelo arduino, procurar determinar um factor, que resulta-se num valor W/m2 semelhante ao que estava a observar em algumas estações pela net. Para aquele dia, multiplicando a leitura por 0,75 fui obtendo resultados relativamente proximos dos que estava monitorizando, até ao sol se por. 

Certamente tudo isto vai ainda requerer algum tempo e muito mais testes... as celulas alteram o seu rendimento com a temperatura, posso tentar compensar isso se perceber qual o coeficiente... etc, etc

O arduino UNO dispõe de 6 entradas analógicas e cada uma delas pode ser usada para conversão analógica digital com resolução de 10 bits, portanto 1023 niveis de medição. Por defeito pode usar sinais de 0 a 5V, mas podem ser usados outros valores inferiores, basta injectar no pin AREF uma outra qualquer tensão de referencia para o ADC, e ele vai ler entre 0 e essa tensão, sempre com resolução de 10bits. O arduino pode ser ainda configurado por software para usar uma tensão de referencia interna de 1,1V, obtendo assim uma excelente resolução para sinais pequenos, pois serão 1,1V/1023.



> Entre outras, tenho aqui uma célula de um candeeiro solar que parece dar cerca de 2v em circuito aberto



Essa sua célula, com a R de carga certa, possivelmente poderia servir para ser lida numa escala de 0 a 1,1V.

Nunca mexi em celulas solares, no entanto extranhei a baixa corrente obtida, atendendo a que é suposto carregar duas AA de 800mA/h. 
Estará a celula boa? Ela tem mais ou menos uns 4cm x 3 cm. Como tenho outro desses candeiros que ainda não destruí, nas proximas folgas vou tentar medir a corrente com que carrega as pilhas.


----------



## hvalentim (23 Abr 2013 às 12:44)

Relendo a explicação do método proposto pelo Chuck Wright. No fundo o que ele  propõe - pela equivalência da medição do diferencial em volts obtido pela passagem através de um resistor conhecido/a calibrar muito pequeno -  é medir num dado instante a corrente de curto-circuito da célula fotovoltaica (intercepção das linhas pretas com as linhas coloridas, correspondentes aos diversos níveis de irradiação que se pretendem medir/conhecer) cujo comportamento é tão mais linear e passível de ser medido em coerência quanto mais baixa a voltagem. Portanto, a ideia de puxar pela voltagem para aparentemente dar amplitude na verdade não funciona ou só pode funcionar usando mais ou maiores células.

De outra forma, com resistências e voltagens muito grandes recai-se na parte da curva de comportamento da célula em que os valores desta última (voltagem) deixam de ser significativos para inferir a radiação. Traçando uma linha imaginária de 100 Ohms (ver gráfico, seguindo a tendência das outras que lá estão) dá creio para perceber porque é que nessas condições a amperagem também é tão pequena.

Portanto, _if I got it right_, a coisa vai ter mesmo que ser medida na escala de 0 a 1,1v. Ainda assim usando de preferência mais células idênticas em série (mais voltagem com a mesma amperagem) ou uma célula maior.






Deixo aqui dois gráficos exemplificativo do comportamento de uma célula de 2W 13V, atendendo também à questão que levanta da temperatura. Esta também parece menos relevante com voltagens baixas. Portanto talvez seja um factor negligenciável(?)










PS: Quando escreve "basta injectar no pin AREF uma outra qualquer tensão de referencia para o ADC, e ele vai ler entre 0 e essa tensão" quer-se com isto significar que seria necessário prover uma fonte de tensão de referência estável? Em si isso seria problemático.


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Abr 2013 às 14:52)

> PS: Quando escreve "basta injectar no pin AREF uma outra qualquer tensão de referencia para o ADC, e ele vai ler entre 0 e essa tensão" quer-se com isto significar que seria necessário prover uma fonte de tensão de referência estável? Em si isso seria problemático.



Começando pelo final... Sim é exactamente isso. A estabilidade da fonte de referencia é importante, razão pela qual muitas vezes se recomenda a utilização da ref. interna de 1,1V pela estabilidade da mesma.



> cujo comportamento é tão mais linear e passível de ser medido em coerência na equivalência em volts quanto mais baixa a voltagem. Portanto, a ideia de puxar pela voltagem para aparentemente dar amplitude na verdade não funciona ou só pode funcionar usando mais ou maiores células.



Obter um comportamento linear é de facto extramente importante para que funcione este tipo de medição. 
Com a célula fotovoltaica que testei, não obtive um comportamento semelhante ao mostrado nos gráficos, diria que graficamente se assemelha mais a uma parábola, pois para valores de R inferiores a 100 ohm a corrente voltava a decrescer. No entanto à luz destes gráficos irei tentar fazer novos testes.
Considerando o exemplo mostrado no gráfico, e para a célula em causa, se não estou a interpretar errado, o intervalo de medição ideal seria entre os 0,4V e 0,55V, portanto uma latitude de medição de 150mV. Bastaria aplicar este input a um OP com ganho configurado de modo a que o output correspondesse linearmente a uma escala de 0V a 1,1V e poderia ser lido com resolução de 1,1V/1023 no Arduino.
Algo parecido estou a fazer com o sensor UV, pois a saída dele é da ordem dos mili Volt (na imagem publicada anteriormente pode ver-se o OP)

Quanto à variação da tensão de saída em função da temperatura, se pretendermos ser muito rigorosos, talvez não seja muito dificil adicionar um factor de correcção à leitura em função da temperatura, o que poderia implicar a adição de mais um sensor de temperatura junto à célula fotovoltaica.


----------



## hvalentim (23 Abr 2013 às 15:47)

Hum... As curvas correspondem às características da célula e não há nada que se possa fazer em relação a isso. São-nos "dadas".

O ponto sobre o qual há que actuar é escolher um resistor que induza um comportamento/uma leitura em volts que as cruze linearmente (dentro de valores/limites em que a célula tem uma resposta tal que nos permite saber que com um diferencial de x volts observados sobre o resistor se está a produzir y amperes). Ou seja, na prática, quando correm o mais horizontais e paralelas (o multiplicador que buscou no fundo corresponde à inclinação da recta - que o Wright sugere seja de tal maneira que como resultado 1 mVolt = 10 Watts/m2).

Na verdade, o importante aqui são os amperes, os volts e o resistor são um meio de chegar a eles.

De qualquer forma, um resistor de 100 Ohms não parece poder funcionar. Tem que ser de muito menos.

"Penso eu de que." Começa a ser mais "de electricidade" do que aquilo para que estou "cablado"


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Abr 2013 às 18:43)

Caro hvalentim

Fez muito bem em insistir na questão da resistência!
O meu desconhecimento sobre células fotovoltaicas e uma leitura, desta vez bem mais atenta do documento do Chuck Wright, levou-me a concluir que estava a abordar o problema de uma forma errada. Basei-me em alguma informação dispersa, em que se calculava o resistor para obter a máxima potencia da célula, o que para este efeito nada tem a ver. Apesar de alguma coerencia nos resultados obtidos, por certo que, se tivesse tido o tempo para fazer registos por um periodo mais prolongado, iria perceber que o sistema de entre outras possibilidades, pecaria por falta de linearidade.
Vou procurar refazer o sistema com base na informação do Chuck, vamos a ver se os aparelhos de medida que disponho serão de alguma utilidade ou antes pelo contrario complicam... é dificil medir e ou obter valor de R tão baixos para utilizar, mesmo recorrendo apenas a um fio.

Já agora deixo-lhe uma questão, o Chuck refere que: "(full sunlight is about 1000 watts per square meter)", já li algumas vezes que esse valor pode ser de 1300W/m2. Penso que esse valor pode ser variável consoante a localização geográfica (país, continente, hemisfério). Tem alguma ideia de qual o valor máximo para Portugal?
Devo ter algures no PC, uma folha Excel que encontrei na net que presumivelmente calcularia o valor maximo teórico para uma dada latitude longitude ao longo de um periodo de tempo. Não estou bem certo disto pois foi já a algum tempo.

Achei a dita folha Excel, será que isto pode ser util nos cálculos?



> Calculation of solar position based on NOAA's functions and clear-sky solar radiation based on Bird and Hulstrom's model, Bras model, and Ryan and Stolzenbach's model.



solrad.zip


----------



## hvalentim (24 Abr 2013 às 09:54)

Werk_AG disse:


> o Chuck refere que: "(full sunlight is about 1000 watts per square meter)", já li algumas vezes que esse valor pode ser de 1300W/m2. Penso que esse valor pode ser variável consoante a localização geográfica (país, continente, hemisfério). Tem alguma ideia de qual o valor máximo para Portugal?



Para o fim em vista, calcular o valor da máxima irradiância no plano horizontal em condições de céu  limpo só é útil quando se pretenda inferir pela comparação com os valores instantaneamente medidos o número de horas de sol para o dia. Como sabe, o Cumulus fá-lo usando para isso o modelo de Ryan-Stolzenbach que assenta sobretudo num parâmetro (para além obviamente da latitude e altitude): a transmissibilidade da atmosfera, o qual varia entre 0.7 e 0.91 (seja assume que entre 70 e 91% da radiação chega ao solo, já tentei pesquisar como é que eles chegaram a este intervalo mas sem sucesso).

Dar esse valor como uma constante ao longo do ano no entanto não parece garantir a máxima precisão. Se vir no Excel que anexou, existem outros modelos bastante mais completos, como por ex. o de Bird(*). Simplesmente para os aplicar seria necessário, dia à dia, reunir um conjunto relativamente vasto de informação para fazer os cálculos.

Eu o que constatei com o modelo R-S foi que uma transmissibilidade de 0.8 (o padrão do Cumulus) estava a subestimar os valores (conclusão digamos "empírica" porque os meus painéis solares, mesmo feita a ponderação da inclinação, temperatura etc estavam a atingir valores além). Assim optei por usar 0.9 (o máximo efectivo em todas as condições).



> Achei a dita folha Excel, será que isto pode ser util nos cálculos?



Não ajuda em nada a medir a radiação instantânea efectiva. Como já escrevi, ajuda a compará-la com o que se sabe seria o seu máximo em condições de céu limpo para poder por exemplo concluir que: "se neste momento a radiação é 50% do que poderia é porque existem nuvens a encobrir o sol".

A título de exemplo coloco aqui dois gráficos para a minha localização. Um com com a radiação ao longo do ano, baseado em dados históricos do Meteonorm (ano de 1990). Outro com o máximo previsto pelo modelo R-S (Trans. Fac. de 0.8). Vê-se que embora de facto 1000 W/m2 seja um máximo de referência _all around_ muito usado, atinge-se com frequência valores acima do modelo (pontos pretos acima da linha azul).










Uma boa fonte para este tipo de dados são as 

"The HelioClim Databases - Solar Radiation Values Derived from Meteosat Satellites"

embora os valores apresentados sejam harmonizados e não ajudem muito no que toca o apuramento dos máximos. Para isso o histórico do meteomoita (sensor Davis) talvez possa ser uma referência mais útil.

A julgar pelas observações deste último convém de facto *prever um instrumento de medida capaz de ir pelo menos até 1400 W/m2.*

Na verdade o meteomoita regista valores máximos até acima de 1400 W/m2 (1464 em Junho) mas tendo presente que a própria irradiância total do Sol é de 1361 W/m² duvido muito que isso seja possível. Creio que o sensor Davis sobrestima qualquer coisa os valores.

(*)


> "Atmospheric extinction varies with location and altitude(...) and has three main components: Rayleigh scattering by air molecules, scattering by aerosols, and molecular absorption. Molecular absorption is often referred to as 'telluric absorption', as it is caused by the Earth ("telluric" is a synonym of "terrestrial"). The most important sources of telluric absorption are molecular oxygen and ozone, which absorb strongly in the near-ultraviolet, and water, which absorbs strongly in the infrared.
> 
> The amount of atmospheric extinction depends on the altitude of an object, being lowest at the zenith and at a maximum near the horizon. It is calculated by multiplying the standard atmospheric extinction curve by the mean airmass calculated over the duration of the observation."


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Abr 2013 às 11:17)

> A julgar por este convém de facto prever um instrumento de medida capaz de ir pelo menos até 1400 W/m2.





> Não ajuda em nada a medir a radiação instantânea efectiva. Como já escrevi, ajuda a compará-la com o que se sabe seria o seu máximo em condições de céu limpo para poder por exemplo concluir que: "se neste momento a radiação é 50% do que poderia é porque existem nuvens a encobrir o sol".



I ideia da tabela excel não seria para calcular a radiação instantânea, mas se serviria para ter uma ideia do máximo possível, pois se construir o aparelho exactamente pelas indicações do Chuck, o máximo que ele poderá ler são 1000W/m2. Talvez seja então melhor tentar desenha-lo para que possa fazer leituras até um pouco acima desse valor.



> Como sabe, o Cumulus fá-lo usando para isso o modelo de Ryan-Stolzenbach que assenta sobretudo num parâmetro (para além obviamente da latitude e altitude): a transmissibilidade da atmosfera, o qual varia entre 0.7 e 0.91 (seja assume que entre 70 e 91% da radiação chega ao solo, já tentei pesquisar como é que eles chegaram a este intervalo mas sem sucesso).



Não sabia não. Como facilmente se depreende tenho muito pouco conhecimento nesta área... estou é tentando aprender. É um hobby tal como as pequenas coisas feitas com Arduinos


----------



## hvalentim (24 Abr 2013 às 11:37)

Werk_AG disse:


> se construir o aparelho exactamente pelas indicações do Chuck, o máximo que ele poderá ler são 1000W/m2. Talvez seja então melhor tentar desenha-lo para que possa fazer leituras até um pouco acima desse valor.


Sem dúvida. No conceito penso que as leituras devem poder ir até 1400 o que atendendo às limitações que apontou do Arduino corresponderia a uma resolução máxima possível de cerca de 1.4 W/m2.

Lido numa escala de até 1,1v tal corresponderia a 1.075268817 mV por cada 1.368523949 W/m2, admitindo que o Arduino é capaz de ler com uma precisão de 1 mV.

Agora, para com resistências muito baixas lograr atingir 1.1v será necessário ponderar usar outro modelo de célula fotovoltaica ou talvez mais plausivelmente um pequeno módulo solar que combine várias células. Neste particular tenho no entanto dúvidas relativamente à segurança e ao comportamento de um módulo permanentemente em curto-circuito, dado que muitos incluem diodos de protecção, para além de que é necessário ponderar a resistência introduzida pela própria ligação das células entre si. Eventualmente a solução mais controlável ainda será construir o módulo/ligar as células (e.g. estes modelos) artesanalmente.

Outra estratégia, como já apontou, é usar um amplificador. Mas é preciso assegurar que este tem uma resposta uniforme.


----------



## Werk_AG (24 Abr 2013 às 14:11)

> Agora, para com resistências muito baixas lograr atingir 1.1v será necessário ponderar usar outro modelo de célula fotovoltaica ou talvez mais plausivelmente um pequeno módulo solar que combine várias células. Neste particular tenho no entanto dúvidas relativamente à segurança e ao comportamento de um módulo permanentemente em curto-circuito, dado que muitos incluem diodos de protecção, para além de que é necessário ponderar a resistência introduzida pela própria ligação das células entre si. Eventualmente a solução mais controlável ainda será construir o módulo/ligar as células (e.g. estes modelos) artesanalmente.
> 
> Outra estratégia, como já apontou, é usar um amplificador. Mas é preciso assegurar que este tem uma resposta uniforme.



Sem duvida que o melhor método aqui será recorrer ao uso de amplificadores operacionais (OP), já o estou a fazer com o sensor de UV, pois o seu output é entre 0 e 0,060V (60mV). A vantagem do uso de um OP é que podemos facilmente configurar o seu ganho para que o output caía na escala que pretendemos, e são praticamente lineares. Estou a usar um OP, muito especifico, normalmente designados de OP para instrumentação (exatamente para leitura de sensores com valores de output muito baixos), que além disso tem a particularidsde de ser Single Power Suply (não precisa de alimentação + GND -, e ser ainda Rail to Rail, isto é, o seu ouput pode ir até apenas uns milivolts abaixo do valor da tensão de alimentação.
Se optar por fazer as medições no Arduino usando a tensão de referencia interna de 1,1V, para um input de, digamos 0,11V bastaria configurar o OP para um ganho de 10 e o seu output ( a ligar a um dos ADC do arduino) iria variar lineramente consoante o input de  0V a 1,1V.

Se por exemplo aos 1400W/m2 correspondesse 1,1V (depois do OP) então teriamos uma resolução de 1400/1023 ou seja 1,3685W/m2... tal como você disse.

PS: Estou ansioso por poder voltar a por as maos na obra... :-)


----------



## hvalentim (24 Abr 2013 às 16:50)

Se estou a raciocinar bem, nesse cenário era possível seguir proximamente o projecto do Wright, fazendo no entanto equivaler o máximo não a 100 mas a 140 mV a que seria aplicada uma amplificação de 7.857142857. Ainda que em termos práticos a calibração do máximo (na ausência do conhecimento das características precisas da célula usada) possa não ser fácil uma vez que são condições excepcionais, longe do dia-a-dia.

Interrogo-me no entanto se valores de 0.1 mv são fielmente amplificáveis? Talvez seja esperar de mais em termos de precisão. Uma precisão em tese de 8-10 w/m2 parece mais plausível. Enfim, é testar.


----------



## Werk_AG (25 Abr 2013 às 00:52)

Sim, eu gostaria de tentar seguir o projecto do Wright. Mas existem realmente várias dificuldades, a calibração do valor máximo é uma delas, mas a de arranjar uma resistência do valor correcto tambem é considerável, além de não conhecer as caracteristicas da célula PV. Como diz, é testar, testar...

Já a questão de amplificar sinais tão baixos, para já não me preocupa muito, o OP que irei utilizar é suposto lidar bem com isso, embora nos valores muito proximos de zero, possa existir alguma flutução, o que não é grave.


----------



## Werk_AG (2 Mai 2013 às 19:48)

Primeiro dia de testes no terreno:

Os sensores usados não são os definitivos, e por agora, o que está em observação é a fiabilidade da electrónica e do software,  a acuidade dos dados será numa segunda fase.
No gráfico de radiação solar, são visíveis algumas falhas (13h10 os valores caem para zero). A causa já foi identificada, trata-se de um erro no software.

O sensor UV usado neste teste tem uma sencibilidade de 4mV / UV. O OP usado para amplificação do sinal, parece estar a portar-se muito bem.


----------



## hvalentim (3 Mai 2013 às 12:29)

Parece bem encaminhado.
Que sensor está a usar para medir a radiação?


----------



## Werk_AG (3 Mai 2013 às 15:41)

O que está a ser utilizado agora é um sensor de intensidade luminosa, algo do tipo usado nas Fine Offset Solares. Mais tarde irá ser um baseado em célula fotovoltaica, tal como temos vindo a debater.

O sensor utilizado agora é este: 

Aqui a Datasheet


----------



## hvalentim (4 Mai 2013 às 00:52)

No comparativo com o sensor da Fine Offset e nas especificações declaradas as padrão desse sensor perdem a nível de resolução:
"Wide range and High resolution. ( 1 - 65535 lx )"
_versus _uns reclamados pela primeira:
"Illuminance range: 0-300000Lux."

Sendo que na prática o valor máximo da luz solar é apontado como sendo na ordem de uns 120000-130000 lux. 

Estiver a verificar as leituras da Fine Offset para o passado mês de Abril e as leituras obtidas são congruentes com essa ideia com picos muito pontuais dentro desse intervalo.

Ora admitindo que 125000 lux podem corresponder a cerca de 1100 W/m2 (valor obtido com um índice de transmissibilidade atmosférica excepcional de 0.9*), então 1 lux = 0.0088 W/m2. Factor próximo dos 0.0089 que tinha estimado a partir do comportamento dos painéis solares.

Trata-se de valores empíricos algo acima dos 0.0079, que têm como fonte este power point. Nesse caso 125000 lux equivaleriam a 987.5 W/m2, mais próximo do máximo "normalizado" que usa uma transmissibilidade atmosférica de 0.8.

É um imbróglio que só vou poder aprofundar/ajustar melhor observando continuadamente o comportamento do sensor nos meses de Maio e Junho. O meu receio é que os 0.0089 enquadrem as excepções mas fujam à regra.

[* Já se viu dos dados meteonorm anteriormente reproduzidos que ao arrepio das médias esse valor de pico é na prática alcançável, provavelmente em boa parte em função de condições anormais de radiação difusa].

Em contrapartida no modo "Adjustement measurement result for influence of optical window", com uma resolução a partir de 0.11 lux e até 100000 esse sensor presta-se potencialmente a algumas "graçinhas": por exemplo medir a luminosidade da Lua, quando próximo de cheia para por exemplo estimar se o céu está coberto por nuvens à noite


----------



## Werk_AG (4 Mai 2013 às 16:41)

Calculei que repararia na questão do valor máximo lido por esse sensor ser de 65535 lx.

Essa aparente limitação, pode ser fácilmente ultrapassável utilizando na janela optica do sensor um filtro de densidade neutra com um factor de transmisão de 50%. Tecnicamente designados por ND3. Foi exactamente isso que fiz! Por cima do sensor está um filtro ND3, alargando assim a sua capacidade de leitura até aos 131070 Lux, que me parece um valor aceitável para ter como máximo. A resolução passa a 2 lux em vez de 1 lux, mas mesmo assim poderia ser configurada para continuar a ser de 1 lux (usando o Hi resolution Mode2)

Deste modo quando o sensor indica por exemplo 50.000 Lux, na realidade serão 100 000.

Poderia ainda atuar nos registos internos do chip, reduzindo a sensibilidade, e sem qualquer filtro, extender as suas possibilidades de leitura até perto dos 100.000 Lux

Disponho de alguns equipamentos muito fiáveis para a medição de intensidade luminosa em Lux (não propriamente para luz de sol, mas luz em estúdio), e nos testes prévios que fiz com este sensor obtive resultados bastantes proximos dos valores medidos em Luximetros profissionais. 

Apesar dos resultados actuais, concordo que este tipo de sensores, não se apropriam para medição de Radiação Solar. Acredito sim, no da celula fotovoltaica...




> Em contrapartida no modo "Adjustement measurement result for influence of optical window", com uma resolução a partir de 0.11 lux e até 100000 esse sensor presta-se potencialmente a algumas "graçinhas": por exemplo medir a luminosidade da Lua, quando próximo de cheia para por exemplo estimar se o céu está coberto por nuvens à noite



Ideia interessante!!! Muito interessante mesmo... um sensor de nebulusidade nocturna!!!

Cumprimentos


----------



## hvalentim (5 Mai 2013 às 01:43)

Muito engenhoso. Uma vez explicada, a ideia de aplicar um filtro salta aos olhos mas é uma lembrança menos óbvia para quem nunca lidou com.

A particularidade que tenho constatado com o luxmeter da FO é sobretudo uma tendência para disparar a leitura para valores aparentemente exagerados em situações de Sol intercalado com nuvens.


----------



## Werk_AG (5 Mai 2013 às 05:27)

Ainda não consegui ter um log de um dia completo, mas parece-me que estou a observar um comportamento idêntico, mas no sentido inverso... quando as nuvens cobrem o Sol, os valores lidos parecem cair demasiado, especialmente nas horas em que o Sol está mais alto. Creio que até percebo o porquê...

Nas Fine Offset creio que sensor está ligeiramente inclinado na direcção do sol, confirma?

O meu sensor está colocado mesmo na horizontal, e a primeira coisa que constactei, foi que os valores lidos em Lux eram anormalmente baixos, facto esse que estou a atribuir ao angulo de incidencia da luz Solar no elemento sensor não ser o ideal. Estou a considerar que tenham sido desenhados para medir luz o mais possivel na perpendicular ao elemento sensivel.

Tanto assim, que para conseguir obter valores em W/m2 minimamente consistentes por comparação com duas estações próximas, o factor de conversão que estou a usar é de 1Lux = 0,017 W/m2, um valor substancialmente mais elevado comparado com o factor "standard" de 0.0079.
Precisava de um log num dia de Sol pleno para melhor comparação.

No entanto o processo agora utilizado, está a ser interessante em termos de estudo, mas soa-me a pouco rigoroso e de validade cientifica questionável.
Espero poder em breve voltar à célula fotovoltaica, estou com fé nesse método


----------



## hvalentim (5 Mai 2013 às 10:26)

Werk_AG disse:


> .Nas Fine Offset creio que sensor está ligeiramente inclinado na direcção do sol, confirma?



A melhor fonte para essa informação é capaz de ser este post no fórum do Cumulus: "Photos of the insides of Fine Offset sensors" de onde retiro as fotos infra. Creio que já por lá passou.

O sensor da Fine Offset parece estar na horizontal (o que está inclinado de modo a optimizar a produção é a célula fotovoltaica), usando no entanto como estratagema dois elementos que asseguram a entrada uniforme de luz ambiente independentemente da altura do Sol: um elemento ("convergente"?) plástico ou de vidro imediatamente sobre o sensor e uma cúpula branca no seu exterior. Li ainda algures um relato de alguém que afirmava que em versões mais recentes foi ainda acrescentado um filtro verde. Pelo que me toca nunca o desmontei.










Seja como for, do ponto de vista do design, creio que o sensor não pode deixar de ficar mesmo na horizontal. 

Uma alternativa possível - e até melhor/ideal - seria porventura colocar o Arduino a controlar uma pequena montagem altazimutal capaz de acompanhar o percurso do Sol, mantendo o sensor permanente e directamente apontado a este.


----------



## Werk_AG (13 Mai 2013 às 02:57)

hvalentim disse:


> Uma alternativa possível - e até melhor/ideal - seria porventura colocar o Arduino a controlar uma pequena montagem altazimutal capaz de acompanhar o percurso do Sol, mantendo o sensor permanente e directamente apontado a este.



Até que os Arduinos são fantásticos para controlo de motores de passo. Para além de desconhecer como teria de ser o software, bastaria os requesitos mecánicos para ficar fora do meu alcance construir uma coisa assim.



> Seja como for, do ponto de vista do design, creio que o sensor não pode deixar de ficar mesmo na horizontal.



Estão a ser desenhados para ficar na horizontal. Hoje o sensor de testes, levou umas modificações e foi mudado de local, veremos como se comporta durante a próxima semana (a semana passada os resultados foram meio desastrosos, mas o local escolhido por conveniencia de ter energia perto, era péssimo).


----------



## hvalentim (14 Mai 2013 às 12:19)

> Estão a ser desenhados para ficar na horizontal. Hoje o sensor de testes, levou umas modificações e foi mudado de local, veremos como se comporta durante a próxima semana



Parece ter melhorado. Os resultados estão bastante consistentes. O UV parece ter uns breves picos que sobre-estimam que provavelmente beneficiariam de diluição pela apresentação na forma de "média dos últimos x minutos" - já sugeri ao autor do Cumulus mas não faço ideia se e quando ele tenciona incorporar.

Perante a relativa facilidade em obter resultados com nexo, o que eu gostava de saber é o que demónio a Fine Offset usou como alegado "sensor UV"?

Sobretudo o porquê da absurda mas sistemática curva em U ao longo do dia:






Não creio que se possa explicar apenas por questões de sensibilidade espectral (pela forma abrupta como a curva cai e se volta a erguer). Resta a meu ver saber se é algo nas propriedades electromecânicas da geringonça usada ou se foi introduzido por código/programação. 

Sugestões?


----------



## Werk_AG (14 Mai 2013 às 22:27)

hvalentim disse:


> Perante a relativa facilidade em obter resultados com nexo, o que eu gostava de saber é o que demónio a Fine Offset usou como alegado "sensor UV"?
> 
> Sobretudo o porquê da absurda mas sistemática curva em U ao longo do dia:
> 
> ...




O "shape" deste gráfico é muito semelhante, até no periodo horário em que acontece, ao que que tenho estado a obter com os dados da Radiação Solar. Creio que só hoje consegui eliminar a causa desse problema. No meu caso acontecia devido ao overflow de uma variável. Quando os valores lidos ultrapassavam um determinado patamar, essa variável passava a devolver os valores como negativos (um caso tipico de erro na definição dos Data Types no Arduino). Se o que está a acontecer no seu caso é algo semelhante pode tratar-se de um bug no firmware da FO, ou valor lido no sensor ultrapassar o valor que o sistema de leitura do mesmo suporta (por erro de tolerancia de algum componente).

Consegue verificar se o ponto de inversão do gráfico acontece sempre quando é atingido o mesmo valor de UV?

Sempre que os valores de UV para um determinado dia nunca atingem esse valor charneira, o gráfico tem um "shape" normal?

Esta situação é comum a todos os utilizadores do seu modelo de FO? Se acontece só consigo, inclino-me para um erro de tolerancia num qualquer componente (possivelmente uma resistencia) ligado à leitura do sensor, que faz com que o sensor apresente para medição uma voltagem ligeiramente superior à que devia.




> Parece ter melhorado. Os resultados estão bastante consistentes. O UV parece ter uns breves picos que sobre-estimam que provavelmente beneficiariam de diluição pela apresentação na forma de "média dos últimos x minutos" - já sugeri ao autor do Cumulus mas não faço ideia se e quando ele tenciona incorporar.



Já estou a fazer algo semelhante nas leituras, mas com intervalos de tempo mais curtos. São efectuadas 10 leituras ao sensor, uma a cada 1,7 seg. sendo que o valor que é passado ao Cumulus (a cada 19 seg.) é a média dessas 10 leituras. Nesta fase inicial, é importante poder registar as variações a intervalos de tempo pequenos.





Este é o gráfico de hoje.
O que noto é uma tendência para leituras demasiado elevadas, especialmente para um dia tão nublado como foi o de hoje, mas tal provavelmente deve-se às caracteristicas do sensor.
Entretanto chegou hoje o novo sensor UVM-30A UV com o qual espero obter melhores resultados. Por algum tempo, irá ficar a fornecer dados conjuntamente com o actual para poder efectuar comparações.


----------



## hvalentim (15 Mai 2013 às 00:04)

Abstraindo a questão da inflação dos valores lidos - sobre o que já me pronunciei aqui - e focando-nos apenas na sua incoerência interna).



Werk_AG disse:


> (...)
> Consegue verificar se o ponto de inversão do gráfico acontece sempre quando é atingido o mesmo valor de UV?



A escala em que os valores são devolvidos pelo sensor vai de 0 a 14. Aparentemente a curva inverte quando se atinge o 14, o que é quotidiano/muito frequente.

A sua explicação faz sentido. Curiosamente encontrei datado de Setembro de 2012 o relato de um utilizador holandês que obteve do importador local (modelo _rebranded _como "Alecto WS-5000 ECO") a substituição por uma versão que lhe foi dito ser "nova" da estação. O utilizador relatava que de facto com o modelo de substituição os valores UV devolvidos eram mais baixos e próximos da realidade mas em contrapartida o valor devolvido pelo sensor de lux que antes funcionava bem tinha passado a ser muito inflacionado.



Werk_AG disse:


> Sempre que os valores de UV para um determinado dia nunca atingem esse valor charneira, o gráfico tem um "shape" normal?


Baseado no histórico de algumas estações no Reino Unido eu diria que sim, que não há "saltos súbitos" quando os valores se mantêm baixos.



Werk_AG disse:


> Esta situação é comum a todos os utilizadores do seu modelo de FO?


É generalizado. Nota-se naturalmente mais em países ensolarados.




> Entretanto chegou hoje o novo sensor UVM-30A UV com o qual espero obter melhores resultados. Por algum tempo, irá ficar a fornecer dados conjuntamente com o actual para poder efectuar comparações.



Excelente. Esse comparativo será muitíssimo interessante.


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Mai 2013 às 20:18)

> É generalizado. Nota-se naturalmente mais em países ensolarados.



O que não deixa de ser estranho, considerando que se trata de um modelo muito popular na Australia, onde creio que os dias de sol abundam.

Terá eventualmente havido um erro inicial de concepção, que pelos post's que tenho lido em vários locais, a FO têm vindo a tentar resolver, pois parece haver mais de uma versão da board inicial.



> Excelente. Esse comparativo será muitíssimo interessante.



O novo sensor UV está instalado desde a magrugada de hoje, e numa primeira análise parece devolver valores bem mais credíveis, e sem tendencia para disparar para valores altos. De momento com este sensor, não estou a usar qualquer factor de conversão nem no Cumulos, nem no software.
Veremos como se comporta ao longo do tempo e com dias mais ensolarados.


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Mai 2013 às 19:29)

Gráficos de hoje:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...riol-h13726a-ventus-w155-7124.html#post378644


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Mai 2013 às 20:49)

hvalentim disse:


> Não creio que se possa explicar apenas por questões de sensibilidade espectral (pela forma abrupta como a curva cai e se volta a erguer). Resta a meu ver saber se é algo nas propriedades electromecânicas da geringonça usada ou se foi introduzido por código/programação.
> 
> Sugestões?



Relativamente a este assunto, encontrei hoje o seguinte num fórum:



> The (early) WH308x models had a tendency to "crash" with high light levels (mine only once so far) but AFAIK it was never clear whether due to a numerical (computational) overflow or to excessive battery voltage (or temperature, etc.). I added a "neutral density" filter to the UV sensor on mine and haven't suffered the problem again (yet), but a "sample of one" doesn't prove very much.



A possibilidade de um overflow numérico não é totalmente descartável. Se quizer tentar a hipotese de adicionar um filtro de densidade neutra, posso tentar arranjar-lhe um pedaço desse tipo de filtro em material tipo gelatina  extremamente resistente ao calor. O tipo de ND's que tenho acesso não são propriamente desenhados para a gama UV, mas pelo reportado acima, quem sabe pode ajudar a reduzir os valores inflacionados que costuma obter.


----------



## hvalentim (23 Mai 2013 às 18:44)

A _board _evolui mas não muito... A minha expectativa era precisamente essa, que com 3 anos de _reports _de problemas em cima já estivesse quase tudo resolvido, mas inexplicavelmente não parece ser o caso do sensor UV.

Como lhe digo, relativamente a este, o mais que encontrei foi uma menção isolada em Setembro de 2012 a "um novo modelo" (o que não é nada seguro pois pode ser uma versão de teste depois descartada pelo fabricante, ao longo do tempo apareceram muitas "novas boards" que depois se vinha a constatar já tinham estado em produção antes) que dava leituras com senso, mas que em contrapartida trazia outros problemas. Por outro lado, a estação do utilizador em causa deixou de transmitir dados solares no Wunderground poucas semanas depois...

Já me tinha ocorrido que o único remedeio possível é de facto aplicar um filtro. Pelas minhas contas e pelo análise dos logs eu diria que um UVI de 12 na escala que não funciona e causa _overflow _daquela coisa corresponderá aprox. a 25. Logo, uma atenuação de 50% é capaz de gerar dados funcionais, ainda que improvavelmente precisos.

Também há por aí um relato de um utilizador que foi aplicando progressivas camadas de fita-cola translúcida até obter bons resultados... 12 camadas depois 

O que no entanto, mais do que tudo, me faz ainda pensar duas vezes se me quero meter nisso é por um lado a perspectiva de ter de retirar e voltar a alinhar aquilo no mastro; por outro a cobertura transparente ser colocada a quente e retirá-la para aplicar o filtro sobre o sensor será todo um processo que pode bem acabar em fanicos.

Até agora não tenho tido problemas de a estação _empancar _ por causa de _overflow _dos sensores solares. Já tive uns tantos problemas de quebra de sinal mas que parecem ter derivado de mau contacto de uma das pilhas recarregáveis que oxidou (digo "oxidou" e não "rebentou" porque depois de limpa ela estava com voltagem impecável).


----------

